# Caramel Recipe?



## 4theluvofgoats (Jun 9, 2011)

Anyone have a good recipe for homemade caramels? I can make Cajeta but I want more solid candy caramels using goat's milk of course


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Ooooo...I hope someone has one!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I do have one...just need to look for it! Any carmel recipe that calls for milk...not canned milk, can be used with goats milk.


----------



## 4theluvofgoats (Jun 9, 2011)

I found and made this recipe http://allrecipes.com/recipe/caramels-i/detail.aspx today. I changed the sugar to one cup white & 1 cup brown and added 1 tsp sea salt. They are cooling right now


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Yum... did you use goat cream or milk? I made burnt cream with my goat milk once that turned out great...


----------



## 4theluvofgoats (Jun 9, 2011)

I didn't because I won't have milk until next week but I couldn't wait! Plan is to alter the recipe to use goat's milk, goat butter and goat cream. Good excuse for me to learn how to operate my cream seperator  Burnt cream sounds yummy. Another way to use up extra eggs too. I may have to give that a whirl too!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Heres the one I have:

2 cups sugar
1/2 cup butter
1 3/4 c milk
3/4 c light corn syrup
Combine all together in a 4 quart pot, stir constantly while cooking.. simmer for 35 minutes or until it reaches 245*F on candy thermometer.
Pour into a buttered square pan and cool. Cut into squares, wrap in wax paper.


----------



## 4theluvofgoats (Jun 9, 2011)

Thank you Liz, I'll have to try your recipe. Looks even easier and doesn't use cream


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

liz said:


> Heres the one I have:
> 
> 2 cups sugar
> 1/2 cup butter
> ...


I know this is an older thread but I tried this recipe today... Trying to figure out what went wrong. Did I stir too much or not enough? It was all looking good and great until I hit around 240*F Suddenly it started to burn on the bottom. When I poured it out there were large clumps in it that I couldn't see before with it boiling. Some recipes say NOT to stir it ... wondering if I stirred it too much... or not enough...

:hair:

Glad I have lots of milk to experiment with!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I don't know what the altitude is in PA vs San Antonio, but the change in the boiling point of water is about 3 degrees per thousand feet. So where I am (central NM) if you follow recipes for candy they don't work. Water boils at about 202 F here. A soft ball, which I think might be what you need for caramels, might take a lower temp depending on altitude. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

lissablack...you are right, and I'm at a the bottom of a "ridge" so theres no high elevation here. What I've done when I use a candy thermometer is to use 2 in separate pots of water and knowing the boiling point lets me know wether or not my thermometers are "off".

Next time, try letting the temp go to 243-244, test it in a cup of cold water by drizzling a few drops of the candy into it, if it holds a firm, not hard ball shape, take the pan off the heat ASAP and with any recipe that uses milk and sugar, stirring constantly is a must to prevent scorching....The first couple batches I made were "chunky" too...til I adjusted the temp to 244 and took the pot off the heat and continued to stir so the candy was never "still" in the pot.


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

I think I got it!!! Well at least pretty close! It's cooling right now! Sure tasted yummy off the spoon! Seems to be setting!  Kept it in constant motion this time. 

Got to get the caramels right, they are my boyfriends FAVORITE candy.. lol and he's NOT a fan of goats... so if I can make it with goats milk that's another plus for having the goats!


----------



## Martin (Aug 16, 2012)

liz said:


> Heres the one I have:
> 
> 2 cups sugar
> 1/2 cup butter
> ...


That's exactly how I cook it. I also add some cinnamon


----------

